# Jail time for the trouble makers



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

As the title suggests, my girls now have about 15 minutes of jail time when I'm wiping down the cage. It got to the point where as soon as they realized I was cleaning they'd all be back in the cage climbing on my hands and trying to drink vinegar water >.< So now, they just make me feel like a horrible person with these little faces...but it's only for 15 minutes or so, and then they're free to cause trouble wherever they want 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








From left to right on the bottom: Astrid (11 months), Isis (1 year, 9 months), Nimh (12 months), Zuri (3 months). And the one trying to chew her way to freedom is my dearest Freyja (1 year, 6 months).


----------



## robenbobben (May 30, 2014)

Aww so sweet! I like the names you gave them


----------



## lost_whisper (Nov 11, 2014)

Look at those tiny criminals you have! I sentence them to a life of tasty treats and cuddles!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh I can assure you they promptly attempted a treat heist as soon as that door came open (the treat drawer is always first on their agenda of things to get into). Fortunately they haven't quite figured out how to open drawers...at least not when I remember to close them all the way!


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

LOL, love it!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I actually just realized that this is the first time I've gotten a clear picture of more than just one of them at a time; an entirely clear photo of my female mischief is unheard of lol. Too bad the bars kind of ruin it lol


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I have to lock mine up too when I'm doing a full clean otherwise they'll steal my cloths and run allover the cage licking up the cleaning stuff, but its funny to see them desperatly try to salvage their hoard of treats as im cleaning the cage out


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omg those faces are all too familiar, I have to do the same thing when I'm cleaning. Otherwise its "MOM what are you DOING i have to rearrange AGAIN!"


----------

